# There Are No Words for This



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just when you thought that you had heard and seen everything something like this comes along.

http://www.newsinsider-us.com/cente...slowly-eating-husband-alive-over-three-years/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy crap!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Decedent of the Donner party most likely

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a sick world and getting sicker !


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This is why you should have an IRA, 401, Bonds. Stocks. etc. This story is proof that Social Security didn't pay enough to get groceries.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Ahhh?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was profoundly relieved that this wasn't in the recipe section.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As the old bawdy song goes..."if you can't get a women get a clean old man"!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

They say it takes all kinds... I don't believe it, but we have all kinds...


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

I had to make sure it wasn't April1st......... 


****.............


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not April 1st but from a known fake news site.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Not April 1st but from a known fake news site.


Was it from CNN?

I kid. I kid! (Kind of...)


----------

